# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  "Contact Service" σε Νοkia 3310

## D-NAME

Σε ενα που εχω δει το στειλαμε στη νοκια. ηταν ολοκαινουριο. Κανε μια επαναφορα εργοστασιακων... Αλλα νομιζω ειναι θεμα λογισμικου. Κοιτα στη νοκια αν εχει update και παρε ενα καλοδιο και καν'το *ΑΛΛΑ EINAI ME ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΘΗΝΗ!!!!!!!*

----------


## x9-125

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!  [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]

----------


## gsmaster

Αν δεν έχει βλάβη η πλακέτα και ειναι καθαρά θέμα software, με ένα φλασάρισμα λογικά θα στρώσει.

----------


## x9-125

Σε ένα Νokia 3310 όταν το ανοίγεις γράφει στην οθόνη "Contact Service".Τι μπορεί να φταίει;Μπορώ εγώ να του κάνω κάτι για να το φτιάξω εγώ;   [img]images/smiles/converted/hammer.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

Χέρετε. Επειδή τα κινητά είναι η δουλειά μου ισως μπορώ να βοηθήσω.
Το κινητό κατα τη διάρκεια εκκίνησης κλπ περνάει διάφορα self tests τα οποία διαπιστώνουν την καλή λειτουργία. Το πιό κοινό πρόβλημα σε αυτό το τηλέφωνο είναι βγάζει CS απο υγρασία κλπ.
Μέσω των διαγνωστικών που μας δίνει το wintesla (ορτζιναλ λογισμικό της ΝΟΚΙΑ) μπορούμε να δούμε διάφορα προβλήματα.
Ενας κοινός λόγος που παρουσιάζεται CS στο 3310/3330 είναι οτι απέτυχε να επικοινωνήσει η CPU με το COBBA (ενα τσιπάκι που κάνει μετατροπή απο αναλογηκο σε ψηφιακό κλπ κλπ) το οποίο έχει δυό interfaces για να επικοινωνήσει με τη CPU μια παράλληλη και μια σειριακή. Αν τρέξουμε τα διαγνωστκά στο wintesla θα προσέξουμε οτι γράφει κάπου "COBBA Parallel Failed"  η "COBBA Serial Failed" Πράμα που σημαίνει οτι για κάποιο λόγο δεν επικοινωνούν.
Πρώτη κίνηση. Αναβαθμίζουμε το κινητό. Πολλές φορές διορθώνεται έτσι. Αυτό γίνεται λόγω του οτι οι διαρροές ρεύματος απο την υγρασία αλλάζουν τα περιεχόμενα της μνήμης και προκαλούν βλάβες.

Δεύτερη κίνηση είναι να καθαριστεί με υπερήχους και μετά να αφαιρεθεί το COBBA ωστε να δούμε τα solder balls  (κάτω απο το τσίπ) μην είναι σπασμένα η υπάρχουν ψυχρές κολλήσεις κλπ. Μετα την συγκόληση του όλα θα Είναι ΟΚ.
Βέβαια για την δεύτερη κίνηση χρειάζεται εξοπλισμός.
Πολλές φορές όμως διορθώνεται και μόνο με μια αναβάθμιση

----------


## electron

Kώστα μια που είσαι ο πλέον ειδικός στα κινητά,θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω σχετικά με ένα 3310 που έχω,του οποίου η μπαταρία πέφτει πολύ γρήγορα ειδικά μετά από μια κλήση.Η μπαταρία είναι καινούργια.Σκέφτηκα μήπως έγινε λανθασμένη φόρτιση της μπαταρίας και έτσι την ξεφόρτισα με μια αντίσταση και στην συνέχεια την φόρτισα κανονικά,όμως και πάλι παρουσιάζει το ίδιο φαινόμενο.Μήπως ξέρεις τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## leosedf

electron εκεί δεν χρειάζεται καν να μετρήσεις. Βάλε ενα πολύμετρο και μέτρα την αντίσταση στις επαφές της μπαταριας. Πιθανότατα βραχυκυκλωμένο Ρ.Α. (ενισχυτής RF ισχύος) και καταναλώνει πολύ ρεύμα. Μολις λειτουργεί.
Στην αλλη περίπτωση θέλει απλώς energy management calibration. Γίνεται και με ενα απλό επαναπρογραμματισμό.

----------


## x9-125

Που θα βρω καλώδιο για να κάνω αναβάθμιση λογισμικού και το αρχείο του λογισμικού για να το περάσω;Πόσο περίπου κάνουν;Όσο για την μπαταρία αν έχεις καιρό το κινητό ίσως είναι η ώρα να την αλλάξεις!Εγώ ξεφορτίζω την μπαταρία όσο και να φανεί τρελό με μια λάμπα αυτοκινήτου!Της πίνει το αίμα βέβαια γιατί την ζεσταίνει αλλά ξεφορτίζει πολύ γρήγορα!!!

----------


## electron

</font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">παράθεση:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Μήνυμα από x9-125:
*Όσο για την μπαταρία αν έχεις καιρό το κινητό ίσως είναι η ώρα να την αλλάξεις!* </font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Η μπαταρία όπως είπα είναι του κουτιού.Leosedf αν είναι δυνατό να έχουμε κάποιο σχέδιο για το καλώδιο προγραμματισμού των nokia καθώς και του software θα μας ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο,αν γίνεται φυσικά.

----------


## x9-125

Δεν είχα διαβάσει σωστά το μύνημα έχεις δίκιο!Θα ήθελα και εγώ ένα σχέδιο για καλώδιο Nokia μαζί με το λογισμικό!!!  [img]images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

To wintesla θέλει Dongle το οποίο κοστίζει. Εγώ εκτός απο αυτό χρησιμοποιώ και άλλη συσκευή (ακριβή) που κάνει τη δουλειά αυτη. 
Βέβαια υπάρχει και η σπαρτιατικη μέθοδος (μονο σε παλια μοντέλα) με ενα καλώδιο M-BUS ψάξτε γι αυτό υπάρχει στα καταστήματα.

----------


## x9-125

Όταν λες παλιά μοντέλα τι εννοείς;Το 3310 είναι το έχει 2 χρόνια σχεδόν.Πόσο κοστίζουν τα άλλα και που θα βρω το firmware για να το ξαναπεράσω μέσα;

----------


## leosedf

1500 ευρώ το dongle και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 350 για να πάρεις το Griffin που προγραμματίζει (αν θές να υποστιρίζει και άλλα μοντέλα και να έχει updates) Aλλιώς ψάξε στο ebay για Cheap DCT-3 Flasher. Λογισμικό μπορείς να κατεβάσεις απο την σελίδα μου  http://portal.sedf.net  που παρεπιπτόντως έχει ξεπεράσει τα 2500 μέλη(εχει λίγες μέρες)

[ 01. Σεπτεμβρίου 2004, 07:37: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: leosedf ]

----------


## x9-125

Το καλώδιο Μ-ΒUS που μπορώ να το βρω και πόσο στοιχίζει!Συγνώμη αν σε πρίζω!!!  [img]images/smiles/icon_eek.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

ena DCT-3 flasher κοστίζει 30 ευρώ περίπου και έχει και καλώδια και για άλλα μοντέλα.
Ενα σκετο καλώδιο μπορει και 10 ευρώ και 20 .
ΔΕΝ ξέρω που μπορείς να βρείς. Ψάξε στα καταστήματα κινητών.

[ 01. Σεπτεμβρίου 2004, 12:38: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: leosedf ]

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Αν δεν έχεις εξοπλισμό,κάνε μια βόλτα στο 9Volto *25ης Μαρτίου 55, Πειραιά τηλ. 2104212212 να ρίξουν μια ματιά...

Μην ξεκινήσεις να φλασάρεις χωρίς να ξέρεις τι κάνεις, γιατί το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην ξανανάψει το τηλέφωνο...*

----------


## zio10

Αυτό το 3310 πρέπει να έχει καταλήξει προ πολλού στην ανακύκλωση!  :Biggrin:

----------

